# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Nieuws: Subsidie Nierstichting brengt kortere wachtlijst donornieren

## Leontien

Donornieren gaan straks langer mee en de wachtlijst voor donornieren wordt korter. Dat is de inzet van het onderzoek waarvoor de Nierstichting vanuit haar Consortiumprogramma een subsidie van 1,25 miljoen euro toekent. Het betreft een unieke samenwerking tussen laboratoriumspecialisten en nefrologen van alle Nederlandse transplantatiecentra. Dit gaat baanbrekende inzichten opleveren door koppeling van klinische bevindingen over ruim 5.400 transplantaties aan nieuwe inzichten in het afweersysteem en moderne screeningtechnieken.

Niertransplantatie is veelal de beste behandeling bij nierfalen. Maar de wachttijd is bijna 4 jaar en jaarlijks sterven 200 mensen omdat een donornier te laat komt. En na een transplantatie blijven de onzekerheid en de impact op het dagelijks leven groot: afweeronderdrukkende medicijnen hebben zware bijwerkingen en een donornier kent een beperkte levensduur. Daardoor heeft één nierpatiënt soms meerdere donornieren nodig, en blijft de wachtlijst te lang. De patiënt moet meestal opnieuw dialyseren, wachtend op een passende donornier. Als door betere screening voorafgaand aan de transplantatie de donornier beter matcht met de ontvanger, zijn veel van die problemen te voorkomen.

*Langere overleving donornier*
Om die betere match tussen donornier en ontvanger te bereiken, kent de Nierstichting vanuit haar Consortiumprogramma een subsidie van 1,25 miljoen euro toe aan het vier jaar durende project PROCARE. Meer inzicht in het complexe spel van afweerreacties tegen donornieren draagt bij aan langere levensduur van donornieren, minder afweerreacties én een kortere wachtlijst aangezien minder nierpatiënten dan opnieuw een transplantatie nodig hebben. Dit project past binnen de ambitie van de Nierstichting om het aantal transplantaties met 25% te verhogen en de transplantatiezorg te verbeteren. Projectleider van PROCARE is Henny Otten, medisch immunoloog van het UMC Utrecht. PROCARE staat voor The Profiling Consortium of Antibody Repertoire and Effectorfunctions. 

*Betere match*
Tom Oostrom, directeur Nierstichting: We weten van ruim 5.400 donor-ontvangerparen hoe succesvol de transplantatie is geweest. Met moderne screeningstechnieken en de nu beschikbare kennis over het afweersysteem, kijken we opnieuw naar het complexe geheel van afweerreacties die zijn opgetreden tussen dezelfde donor-ontvangerparen. Die nieuwe screeningsinformatie spiegelen we aan het bekende transplantatiesucces, waardoor in de toekomst een betere match te maken is tussen donor en ontvanger. Een uniek staaltje van wetenschappelijke match innovatie. 

*Unieke samenwerking*
Hoe meer het weefsel van de donor lijkt op dat van de ontvangende nierpatiënt (zogeheten HLA-typering op witte bloedcellen), des te kleiner de kans dat de getransplanteerde nier afweerreacties en afstoting veroorzaakt bij de ontvanger. De standaardtest om afweerstoffen tegen de donornier vast te stellen is ruim dertig jaar oud en niet nauwkeurig genoeg. Projectleider en medisch immunoloog Henny Otten: Modernere technieken voor laboratoriumonderzoek naar weefselkenmerken in serum, witte bloedcellen en DNA zijn beschikbaar, maar nog niet de standaard bij alle transplantaties. Bovendien is het niet eenduidig hoe je de resultaten ervan moet interpreteren. Daardoor trekken transplantatiecentra in Nederland tot nu toe verschillende conclusies over de vraag of een donornier wel of niet geschikt is voor een ontvanger. Aan die onduidelijkheden hopen we in dit consortium een eind te maken. Uniek aan het Consortiumprogramma van de Nierstichting is dat alle Nederlandse transplantatiecentra samenwerken; ze stellen alle klinische resultaten van de ruim 5.400 transplantaties tussen 1995 en 2005 beschikbaar en werken mee aan nieuw laboratoriumonderzoek op bewaard materiaal van de donor-ontvangerparen. 

Wat vind jij van dit nieuws?

----------


## Yv

Fijn als de wachtlijst korter kan duren, maar ook dat de nier niet wordt afgestoten.

----------

